# Pictures



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm trying out Picasa and hope this works. Most of the pics are of the "crackhouse" babies. I hope to put all of our pigeons' pictures up eventually.

http://picasaweb.google.com/maggiesally


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

All those pijies! You sure had your hands full!

Hope all is going well!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Shi - just glad it worked. I forgot to add that you have to click on each main picture to get the rest. Guess everyone knows that anyhow.

They are a mess. So big and so tame we don't know what to do right now. We were going to release them a couple of weeks ago but then the problem came up in the other aviary and we didn't know (and still don't) if it was the feed, the ground cover or just what so we didn't dare release them and we may have to carry them over. I don't really mind.  

Tater (although not one of the CHB's) has grown so much I can't even recognize him now but I can Marylou. The odd thing about them is that it doesn't seem to be the six or so we hand raised from hatching that are so friendly - it seems to be mainly the slightly older ones. There is one black one that is almost as tame as Simon was.


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

How cute!

I don't know how you handle so many babies in one apartment, though! Even keeping miss Squidge in my place is insane sometimes, and that's just one bird


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Ryiinn - it wasn't easy but since they have grown up and in the aviary, they're much easier to care for.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, they are just a bunch of cuties!  You sure did have them at all ages, quite a handfull!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a handful of babies! Such sweeties.  You seem to have everything so well organized. Guess you really needed to develop a process to keep them all fed and cleaned!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maggie,

Thanks for sharing all the pictures....guess this was the time when you had gotten what you wished for...LOL

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures and lovely babies, Maggie! I can't wait to see the rest!

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

All those baby pigeons! Aren't they all so cute!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What wonderful pictures. I can't imagine how much work they must have been when they were babies (but well worth the work!)


----------

